# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  My friendly young albino black ratsnake (pic heavy)

## FollowTheSun

Noodle is my first snake. She's about 9 months old. I handle her every day and she's as friendly as can be. She has never hissed, "rattled" her tail, or musked me. She is truly a very playful snake who seems to enjoy it when I put stuff in her habitat to explore. Here are pics where I first got her compared to one taken last week She's growing fast! 







She's got a bit of soil on her in this photo. She just really loves to cuddle.This little friendly snake has been such a boost to my mental/emotional health. She's just so friendly and provides a kind of therapeutic touch that's very soothing. 



She loves to soak in a jar with a small plant in it. Will spend hours in it sometimes!


It's part of our morning routine that she rides in my bathrobe pocket while I make coffee, and then she ventures out (usually to inside my sleeve) when I'm checking the computer.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-18-2018),_Dianne_ (11-18-2018),_distaff_ (11-23-2018),_gunkle_ (03-01-2019),_Jus1More_ (11-22-2018),_Pengil_ (11-22-2018),_Starscream_ (11-19-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

That picture inside the jar is so cool. I would have freaked out the first time I saw that.  :Surprised:

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (11-18-2018),_gunkle_ (03-01-2019),_Ronniex2_ (11-21-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I LOVE your photos, especially that one with your snake & plant in a jar...I've never thought to offer such a "snake toy".  That's creatively awesome!   :Sweeet: 

Black rat snakes (whether naturally black, albino or amelanistic) make great pets- easy to feed & handle, straight-forward to house, & yes, good swimmers.

Noodle is clearly a wonderful pet...thanks for sharing, you made my day!  Rat snakes rock!    :Yes:

----------

_distaff_ (11-23-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Noodle is lovely...and how cool that she just curls up in your hand.  Adorable.  :Razz:

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (11-18-2018)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> That picture inside the jar is so cool. I would have freaked out the first time I saw that.


I actually did! I thought she was dead!  :Surprised: 

The water jar thing was a fortunate accident. I was trying to add some live plants to her habitat, so I carefully researched some non-toxic ones, and carefully planted a few in small pots, even buying special soil that's safe for terrarium animals. In a singly day she burrowed into the pots and basically uprooted most of them.  :ROFL: They are now in pots around the house. I had been growing a small ivy plant in the water of her waterdish, and I got the idea to put plants in water from that. I never thought she'd love the jar so much! I ended up getting rid of the water dish and she just uses the jars now. She had never liked her water dish. I think the jar is attractive because it squeezes her and makes her feel more secure than a shallow water dish.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-18-2018),_RickyNY_ (11-21-2018)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> I LOVE your photos, especially that one with your snake & plant in a jar...I've never thought to offer such a "snake toy".  That's creatively awesome!  
> 
> Black rat snakes (whether naturally black, albino or amelanistic) make great pets- easy to feed & handle, straight-forward to house, & yes, good swimmers.
> 
> Noodle is clearly a wonderful pet...thanks for sharing, you made my day!  Rat snakes rock!


The water jar was an accidental discovery (see my other reply in this thread).

She has been an awesome and sweet and even affectionate snake. My daughter (who owns a python) warned me that ratsnakes are grumpy and flighty and do the musk thing. I think getting her as a tiny thing and holding her every day has really created a nice bond between us, and I proved her wrong. In fact her ball python has bitten her and been hissy and grumpy at times-- but Noodle has never ever done that to me.  :Floating:

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-18-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> The water jar was an accidental discovery (see my other reply in this thread).
> 
> She has been an awesome and sweet and even affectionate snake. My daughter (who owns a python) warned me that ratsnakes are grumpy and flighty and do the musk thing. I think getting her as a tiny thing and holding her every day has really created a nice bond between us, and I proved her wrong. In fact her ball python has bitten her and been hissy and grumpy at times-- but Noodle has never ever done that to me.


A very happy accident, lol...  I love rat snakes because in general they're not put off by interaction & handling.  Maybe it's because in the natural world, they aren't just
hiding & waiting to ambush prey, they have to be flexible, & they have to get out there?  I might also be prejudiced  :Wink:  but the only rat snakes that are "grumpy, flighty 
& musky" are those that aren't really socialized, & you cannot expect a snake to just know it's safe with you, you have to demonstrate that, & when you do, they learn.

----------

_distaff_ (11-23-2018)

----------


## FollowTheSun

I just love her! :-) This morning she was hanging out in her "tree" and she stuck her head out and easily came onto my hand. Usually I have to pick her up and untangle her. She knows me, and feels comfortable and *wants* to come out and hang out on my hand. She just sat there (as pictured) for a good 15 minutes before getting more active.

It's neat to earn the trust of a reptile. They are not programmed like dogs to like humans-- you have to really work with them and earn their trust and speak their language, so to speak.

I noticed today that Noodle's head is starting to show signs of the adult shape with more accented eye ridges than when I got her. I went to a reptile expo last weekend and saw a couple of adults and was amazed by how *big* they were, and how different their head shape was from when they are hatchlings. Surprisingly, our show had very few ratsnakes. Mostly Ball Pythons and cornsnakes and Boas, etc. I only actually saw two adult ratsnakes for sale and a few babies.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-21-2018),_Jus1More_ (11-22-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I just love her! :-) ....
> It's neat to earn the trust of a reptile. They are not programmed like dogs to like humans-- you have to really work with them and earn their trust and speak their language, so to speak.
> 
> .... I went to a reptile expo last weekend and saw a couple of adults and was amazed by how *big* they were, and how different their head shape was from when they are hatchlings. Surprisingly, our show had very few ratsnakes. Mostly Ball Pythons and cornsnakes and Boas, etc. I only actually saw two adult ratsnakes for sale and a few babies.


I SO agree.  Well said...she's such a pretty snake, & a really good size to hold, even as an adult.  With easier care & a more out-going nature, most rat snakes make 
excellent pets.  And you don't have to worry so much (like when handling them) about maintaining the tropical temperatures they need, as you do with boas & BPs.

There's something special- a feeling of oneness with nature- when holding a snake that trusts you...you can feel it.

It's a shame there isn't more variety in reptile "shows" these days...it would make more sense if BPs were easy pets to care for but they aren't.  So the few rat snakes 
in attendance had their "ambassador work" cut out for them.  It would actually be fairly "safe" for me to attend expos now, way less temptation.   :Wink:

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (11-21-2018)

----------


## Jus1More

Awwwe! Noodle is very stunning indeed. I am loving that color, as i have never seen that type of ratsnake before. 
Most ratsnakes are a little hard to find up here in Toronto. I had to really search for my trans pecos ratsnake, but it was worth every sleepless night until I got him safe and sound in my hands...Thank you for sharing!

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (11-23-2018)

----------


## Jus1More

Oh and btw, "Bogertophis" is definitely the one to talk to for any questions or concerns about ratsnakes.... I appreciate her expertise very much!  :Good Job:

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (11-23-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Awwwe! Noodle is very stunning indeed. I am loving that color, as i have never seen that type of rat snake before....




FYI, I bred these some years back:  my female was similar to Noodle, a pale peachy color, while her mate had a bold red-orange pattern over the cream background.
Their offspring were variations from pale to more deeply-orange patterned like "dad".  The black (wild form) is found in much of the eastern U.S. and supposedly there 
is even an isolated population of them in southern Canada & northern New York.

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (11-23-2018),_Jus1More_ (11-23-2018)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> Awwwe! Noodle is very stunning indeed. I am loving that color, as i have never seen that type of ratsnake before. 
> Most ratsnakes are a little hard to find up here in Toronto. I had to really search for my trans pecos ratsnake, but it was worth every sleepless night until I got him safe and sound in my hands...Thank you for sharing!


They are hard to find in my area too but apparently you can easily catch them in the wild in many other areas of the US. I knew very little about ratsnakes when I got Noodle-- she just seemed really friendly and easy to hold. She was one of only two in the reptile store. What made you decide on Trans Pecos ratsnake vs. other kinds? 

Here's what Noodle might look like as an adult!

----------

_distaff_ (11-23-2018),_Jus1More_ (11-23-2018)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Noodle strikes a pose. Just thought this was a neat photo that shows her eyes and looks! she's smiling!  Haha

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-01-2019),_Dianne_ (03-03-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ... What made you decide on Trans Pecos rat snake vs. other kinds? ...


This never got answered by the "intended" (Just1More) but if I had to guess, it's partly the size...about 2' smaller as adults.  And while your "black" rat snake is very 
docile (as most of these are when properly worked with as hatchlings), a Trans Pecos has a different demeanor...more naturally laid-back & more nocturnal, & very 
graceful (maybe stealthy is a better word?).  Either one is a great pet though.  Yours is more of an "extrovert"  :Wink:   and yours will be at least 5' as an adult, whereas 
I've never had a Trans Pecos exceed 4-4.5', a very manageable size perfectly housed in a 40 gal. breeder tank.  If yours was a male, you'd be looking at 6' at least.

My male Florida rat snakes (same "family") are 7', while the females are about 5' (partly because they waste a lot of food/energy laying dozens of slug-eggs yearly.  
So for those who like 'em bigger (longer), get a male.  But in Trans Pecos, both genders stay about the same.  All great pets, just some differences.   :Snake:

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (03-01-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> This never got answered by the "intended" (Just1More) but if I had to guess, it's partly the size...about 2' smaller as adults.  And while your "black" rat snake is very 
> docile (as most of these are when properly worked with as hatchlings), a Trans Pecos has a different demeanor...more naturally laid-back & more nocturnal, & very 
> graceful (maybe stealthy is a better word?).  Either one is a great pet though.  Yours is more of an "extrovert"   and yours will be at least 5' as an adult, whereas 
> I've never had a Trans Pecos exceed 4-4.5', a very manageable size perfectly housed in a 40 gal. breeder tank.  If yours was a male, you'd be looking at 6' at least.
> 
> My male Florida rat snakes (same "family") are 7', while the females are about 5' (partly because they waste a lot of food/energy laying dozens of slug-eggs yearly.  
> So for those who like 'em bigger (longer), get a male.  But in Trans Pecos, both genders stay about the same.  All great pets, just some differences.


Hmm so do female rat snakes lay slugs even if they don't breed?

----------


## Bogertophis

> Hmm so do female rat snakes lay slugs even if they don't breed?


Yes, some do.  No telling what yours will do, you'll have to wait & see once she's fully grown.  She may or may not.  My 11 year-old Florida girls never bred... :Rolleyes2: 
But they sure are trying to tell me something...(it's their brothers I have in another room).  They should slow down & quit this nonsense around "middle age".
I don't think anyone knows why some snakes do this & others don't...even live bearing snakes like rosy boas will sometimes do slugs, & either type can (rarely) work 
up to producing live young via parthenogenesis.  I assume the slugs are "practice".  :Confused:   It's thought to be how isolated snakes can manage to pull their species back 
from extinction when no mates of the opposite gender are available.  I have to wonder if any pheromones make it from room to room here to influence this?  I think 
that's possible, but then why don't my other snakes respond the same way?  I have pairs of others that have never bred also, some in much closer proximity.

BTW- I've had many other rat snakes in the past (various kinds, & some like yours), & MOST un-bred females do not do slugs.

----------


## FollowTheSun

> Yes, some do.  No telling what yours will do, you'll have to wait & see once she's fully grown.  She may or may not.  My 11 year-old Florida girls never bred...
> But they sure are trying to tell me something...(it's their brothers I have in another room).  They should slow down & quit this nonsense around "middle age".
> I don't think anyone knows why some snakes do this & others don't...even live bearing snakes like rosy boas will sometimes do slugs, & either type can (rarely) work 
> up to producing live young via parthenogenesis.  I assume the slugs are "practice".   It's thought to be how isolated snakes can manage to pull their species back 
> from extinction when no mates of the opposite gender are available.  I have to wonder if any pheromones make it from room to room here to influence this?  I think 
> that's possible, but then why don't my other snakes respond the same way?  I have pairs of others that have never bred also, some in much closer proximity.
> 
> BTW- I've had many other rat snakes in the past (various kinds, & some like yours), & MOST un-bred females do not do slugs.


Wow! All very fascinating!!

----------


## Bogertophis

So my Florida 'gals' eat like crazy all year long, but at some point in late spring they'll finally say "no thanks" to food, only it's not a shed.  It takes a while & they 
sure don't lose weight, not until they lay the slugs.  You want to give them a nest box to lay in though, so they feel comfortable & don't get egg-bound for lack of a 
suitable place...it's not as if they know they're only slugs.   :Wink:    Actually these two snakes also do double-clutches  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .  Their first clutch is always about 20 eggs, & 
the second clutch is much smaller & most look like they're no good, whereas in the first clutch, many appear to be good eggs- they're infertile though and eventually 
they'll go bad.

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (03-01-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> So my Florida 'gals' eat like crazy all year long, but at some point in late spring they'll finally say "no thanks" to food, only it's not a shed.  It takes a while & they 
> sure don't lose weight, not until they lay the slugs.  You want to give them a nest box to lay in though, so they feel comfortable & don't get egg-bound for lack of a 
> suitable place...it's not as if they know they're only slugs.     Actually these two snakes also do double-clutches .  Their first clutch is always about 20 eggs, & 
> the second clutch is much smaller & most look like they're no good, whereas in the first clutch, many appear to be good eggs- they're infertile though and eventually 
> they'll go bad.


Wow that is super interesting! It's like chickens who go broody, even without a male around to make fertile eggs. And speaking of chickens, if Noodle ever lays eggs, I may play a prank on the FFA kids (my daughter is one of them) and place them in the hens' nests in their chicken barn!

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-01-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Wow that is super interesting! It's like chickens who go broody, even without a male around to make fertile eggs. And speaking of chickens, if Noodle ever lays eggs, I may play a prank on the FFA kids (my daughter is one of them) and place them in the hens' nests in their chicken barn!


Snake eggs are vastly different from chicken eggs: soft & leathery, smaller & oblong... that would take some very sick chickens to make eggs like that!   :ROFL: 

P.S.  I love your evil mind!

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (03-01-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Noodle says, "Can I come out and play?"

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-03-2019),_Dianne_ (03-03-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-03-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I assssssume the answer was Yessssss?  Those faces are hard to resist.

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (03-03-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

New favorite toy/hide! She's pretty much been in it for 2.days except to come out and stretch and drink. I cut a small door in the side of it. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

----------

